# MTB Tutorials



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

Since this is likely to get lost in the other thread....

If anyone is interested, these are the bunny hop tutorials I watched:
http://www.secretreality.com/2008/02/mountain-bike-tutorials.html
(The link has higher res vids you can download...)






And this is by the same guy for wheelie drops:


Vids were put together well.  Now all I need to do is get out there and practice.


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

These are also the threads on MTBR that give more info:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=74422
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=99102


----------



## awf170 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, those videos are good stuff.  Watched them many times the first few weeks that I biked.  I still don't think I can bunny hop without a FS bike or clip-less peddles.  Clip-less made me lazy.  

Anyone who's coming to Lynn Woods, that wheelie drop video is wicked useful stuff.  I'm kind of disappointed he didn't cover how to wheelie up something like that, because IMO that is even more useful of a skill.  If you can wheelie onto and off of a bench like that Lynn Woods instantly becomes way more fun.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

I seem to remember seeing a video where he's demonstrating how to wheelie up onto that same bench, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I seem to remember seeing a video where he's demonstrating how to wheelie up onto that same bench, but I may be mistaken.


The only other MTB vid he has on YouTube is this:


He talked about another vid that had more tricks, but it doesn't look like it was made because it's not on his blog either.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I could have sworn there was another.  Maybe he took it down for some reason?


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I could be wrong, but I could have sworn there was another.  Maybe he took it down for some reason?





> I'll get into sidehops, 90deg hops, "rabbit hops" and trail use in part 2. I'm also considering throwing in a little section on crossover stuff, like 180, 360, barspin and tailwhip bunnyhops, but most of that stuff isn't of much use to mountain bikers.


Which sounded interesting to me... but I can't find a part 2 vid.  Maybe it's buried somewhere in that 11 page thread?  Or he had to take it down....

ETA:  Here's more:
10/12/2005





> Hey while this is up here, what other vids are there?
> 
> I have Vol. 1, vol. 1.5, and vol. 3
> is there one i'm missing?
> thanks.





> Nope that's all of the tutorials so far, never finished 2 and I've sidelined them for now to work on some other projects. I'll be picking them back up soon though, I do have many more in mind.



Wish he had gotten around to his planned "Skills tutorial volume 4: Clearing Trail obstacles".


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2008)

This thread should be a sticky in the cycling section.  Tutorials for technique and maintenance can be a huge benefit to all of us.
Thanks Carrie!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> This thread should be a sticky in the cycling section.  Tutorials for technique and maintenance can be a huge benefit to all of us.
> Thanks Carrie!



Good idea, I'll take that into consideration.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, those videos are good stuff.  Watched them many times the first few weeks that I biked.  I still don't think I can bunny hop without a FS bike or clip-less peddles.  Clip-less made me lazy.


For a while I just didn't buy the whole "push the bike forward and the back wheel will come up" deal... it just didn't make sense that it would bring up the bike up that much. For bunny hoping with platforms I found this video was the best and had one key piece of information that actually made sense:




I am referring to the scooping motion you make with your feet to raise the rear of the bike. It actually works and makes a lot more sense then all the other videos I've seen that just tell you to "bring the bike in" or some other nonsense. I mean, you still should be pushing the bike forward, but this helps a lot with bringing up the rear.  I can even sorta practice that with my clipless and regular shoes, but I've been trying to do that scooping motion even clipped in now since I just ordered some platforms recently


----------



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> For a while I just didn't buy the whole "push the bike forward and the back wheel will come up" deal... it just didn't make sense that it would bring up the bike up that much. For bunny hoping with platforms I found this video was the best and had one key piece of information that actually made sense:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool video, thanks for posting.


----------

